# Suche Switch mit integriertem Printserver für USB und Parallel Port



## nilush (27. November 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mir einen Canon Pixma iP4000 gekauft und besitze einen HP LASERJET 5L. Nun bin ich auf der suche nach einem switch mit integriertem Printserver an den ich beide Drucken anschliessen kann, den Canon über USB und den HP über Parallel Port. Ich möchte beide Drucker in einem Netzwerk benutzen, welches aus drei Rechnern besteht (Notebook + Desktop ---> Windows XP SP2 und einem Ibook mit OS X 10.3.6). Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

nilush


----------

